# FR: Moi, mon père, son bras, il est cassé - dislocation



## kimko_379

Are French left-dislocations colloquial?:
Un chat, ça miale.
Moi, mon père, son bras, il est cassé.


----------



## olivier68

En français... on ne "disloque pas" en général. Le complément direct vient le plus souvent après le verbe et le sujet avant le verbe.
Vos deux derniers exemples ne sont pas incorrects (sauf *miale ---> miaule) mais cela reste très _colloquial_.
Avez-vous un exemple plus précis ?


----------



## kimko_379

Thank you so much for your kind response!
I was wondering if you would possibly reply in English. […] I have a poor command of French.
Anyway,  would you mind telling me what you exactly meant by "un exemple plus précis"?; the example sentences are proper ones from Claude Hagège:  "La Structure des Langue," an authentic linguistics book.


----------



## OLN

_Un chat, ça miaule_: prolepsis

Grevisse  (§ 229) gives these examples of "left dislocation" that can be considered as anacoluthons:
- MOI, MON âme est fêlée (BAUDEL., _Fl. du m._, Cloche fêlée). 
- MOI, en général, c'est comme ça que ça se passe (entendu à la télévision et cité par Sauvageot, _Analyse du fr. parlé,_ p.155). 




olivier68 said:


> Vos deux derniers exemples ne sont pas incorrects


Il n'y a que deux phrases. Dire de la deuxième qu'elle est correcte me paraît bien hasardeux.


----------



## Maître Capello

kimko_379 said:


> Are French left-dislocations colloquial?


In a word: usually.  We typically don't use them in careful speech. They often sound sloppy because of the redundancy. Some dislocations are however common and not particularly informal, typically in definitions using _c'est_. For example :

_Aimer, ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, c'est regarder ensemble dans la même direction._ (Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## kimko_379

OLN said:


> - MOI, en général, c'est comme ça que ça se passe (entendu à la télévision et cité par Sauvageot, _Analyse du fr. parlé,_ p.155).


Would you mind putting your example TV sentence into English, please?


----------



## Locape

My try : - Me, generally, that's the way it goes.


----------



## Reynald

_Moi, mon père, son bras, il est cassé _me paraît surtout une phrase typique d'un très jeune enfant.

Dans cette chanson (familier, donc) :_ Moi, mes souliers ont beaucoup voyagé… _(Félix Leclerc)


----------



## jekoh

Multiple left dislocations are typical of colloquial speech, not children specifically. You hear it from adults all the time.


----------



## olivier68

Bien sûr qu'on les entend constamment, ces dislocations (surtout sur les chaînes d'info en continu !). Mais elles n'en restent pas moins incorrectes et à éviter autant que possible. Je n'encouragerais pas leur usage auprès de quelqu'un qui apprend le français ! Ce ne me semble pas être la priorité linguistique ;-)
Y-a-t-il des anacoluthes en japonais ?


----------



## kimko_379

Of course, we have tons of anacoluthes, above all, clipped styles; the Japanese grammar is the easiest/loosest/most_chaotic in the world, I guess:  almost anything goes as grammatical here!
[…]


----------



## olivier68

Hi Kimko,

Je suis d'accord. Mais la définition de "dislocation"/"anacoluthe" me semble pouvoir être différente selon les langues.
Il n'est pas interdit de "_disloquer à gauche_" en français…  mais je ne pense pas que ce soit, d'un point de vue pédagogique, une chose à encourager.


----------



## kimko_379

Now I understand what you all mean:  multiple left-dislocations or, what is more, anacoluthons are "childish/primitive/uneducated/barbaric, ravings-like/confused/chaotic and barely logical/coherent speeches/languages ( = langue or paroles)" because when you use ones, you only marshal/enumerate the chopped noun phrase chunks at random off your head/as you think them up, without clarifying the proper grammatical relations between them by the suitable grammatical sentence structures to be taken, correct?


----------



## Reynald

jekoh said:


> Multiple left dislocations are typical of colloquial speech, not children specifically. You hear it from adults all the time.


Je parlais précisément de la première phrase, si disloquée qu'elle évoque plutôt un enfant. Et si les enfants s'expriment fréquemment de cette façon (c'est bien une des spécificités du langage enfantin), je n'ai évidemment pas dit que les adultes en situation familière ne le faisaient pas. Un ancien président de la République agaçait même beaucoup en disloquant régulièrement ses phrases (La nouvelle figure de style récurrente de François Hollande s'appelle la dislocation à gauche).
François Hollande parle-t-il comme un enfant ?


----------



## kimko_379

Ah, that was right!  Excuse me!  Moderate-number-ed left-dislocations fill the French language, don't they?  -- Like, "L'état, c'est moi." or "Les enfants, sont-ils à l'école?"  But, on the other hand, I was talking of/about excessive-number/frequency-ed ones, you know?


----------



## Reynald

Yes, too many left dislocations in someone's speech make them sound like a child. (Others may disagree).


----------



## Reynald

[…]
Maintenant sur le langage des enfants de quatre à six ans, un article qui intéressera Kimko. Juste la conclusion :


> Nous avons pu constater que les jeunes enfants disposent de toute une gamme de procédés pour réaliser un sujet. Deux phénomènes émergent : d’une part, le recours aux structures disloquées est majoritaire. D’autre part…


Edit : Ajout d'une précision


----------



## Locape

[…]
I must say I don't think there's a dislocation in 'les enfants, sont-ils à l'école ?', because it's usually without a comma (les enfants sont-ils à l'école ?) and in spoken language it would be 'les enfants sont à l'école ?'.


----------



## Reynald

Using dislocations intentionally is often a way of trying to appear working-class for a politician.


----------

